# GREAT NEWS GREAT NEWS!!!!!



## Brooks803 (Dec 9, 2011)

*I'M GONNA BE A DAD!!!!!*

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

We're at about 5 weeks and our due date is approx Aug 9th!!! We got to tell our parents last night and now I get to tell everyone! Best part was the practical joke I pulled on my parents, I SO wish I had video taped it. We're SOOOOO excited!!!!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome!  Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

WAY TO PROCREATE!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations​


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2011)

and you thought it was cool to see a creation come out of a resin mold!

congrats!


----------



## socdad (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy every minute of what is to come … trust me it will seem like you’ll blink about twice and be where I am … today is my youngest daughters 21st birthday.


----------



## Curly (Dec 9, 2011)

So you can mix more than resin together eh! 

Name for now is Baby Blank Brooks. 

All the best

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 9, 2011)

arty::bananen_smilies051::biggrin: my sincere congratulations to you and Shea. I am tickled for you guys.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Jonathon and Shea!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2011)

Like we didn't see that coming!!  :wink:

Congratulations to both you and Mrs. Brooks!


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

way to go Jonathan. Congratulations to you and the Mrs. This will be your greatest creation to date !!!


----------



## el_d (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats buddy. 

Thier fun. So you gonna start the baby off with PR or Alumilite. ?????


----------



## jallan (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations and all the best to both of you.
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## papaturner (Dec 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 9, 2011)

what he said



GoodTurns said:


> and you thought it was cool to see a creation come out of a resin mold!
> 
> congrats!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

Also: You probably shouldn't refer to the baby as the most expensive blank ever. Just sayin' is all.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 9, 2011)

I can see it now.   Here is Baby Brooks drinking from a custom cast and turned bottle.  Congrats Jonathan, and please keep the Mrs away from the resin fumes.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Really happy for the two of you!!! Better get all your turning and casting in now!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats! That is even better than selling your first pen. *Lots* better!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

As you said " Greatest creation to date" Congratulations !!


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 9, 2011)

Gratz man, but do not get inspired to make blanks after the diapers....


----------



## TomW (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations!  Trust me, the next time  you look up the kid will be asking for the car keys.... and shortly after that, the kid's kid will be asking.

Tom (aka Gramps)


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations I am sure happy to hear it.  Well you where talking at the last meeting about me having helping hands to pour the blanks and mix them.  You were jealous of the extra hands and get some for yourself.  No serious congrats


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 9, 2011)

Brooks803 said:
			
		

> I'M GONNA BE A DAD!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> We're at about 5 weeks and our due date is approx Aug 9th!!! We got to tell our parents last night and now I get to tell everyone! Best part was the practical joke I pulled on my parents, I SO wish I had video taped it. We're SOOOOO excited!!!!!!!



WOW!!!  Now that my PITH is done I may have to rethink it.....HAHAHAHA

Well, you now have 35 weeks to get our closed end replica cigar pens ready for shipment on the big day.  We can't wait!!!! hehehehe

The blank has been cast and will only become beautiful through a great deal of effort from you and you wife over the next 18 years+.  Exciting and scary at the same time but well worth it in the end.

Jonathon, many congratulations to you and your wife, you are both blessed greatly and we couldn't be happier for you both!!

Tom

PS Since you mentioned the practical joke.....


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wonderful news, but weren't you in Richmond 5 weeks ago


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just saw this Jonathon...I'm so happy for the both of you!!!!  It's an amazing time and being a parent truly is the meaning of life.  You truly haven't lived until you've had children.  Your whole perspective on life changes to include your priorities...

Again boss, congrats on winning first place and in Aug you'll get your trophy, ha ha ha!


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## EarlD (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations!  Enjoy every moment!


----------



## truckfixr (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Davej_07 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mozel Tov from the new guy!!!!

Dave


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Balasharc (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats the best part is when you hold them for the 1st time. I was scared to death I would drop her but so happy I teared up.......ok I cried ....a little.


----------



## renowb (Dec 9, 2011)

A new penturner coming! Congrats Jonathan! Enjoy it! My newborn is 30 years old!


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 9, 2011)

You were warned not to drink out of the same cup now look what you two have done. :biggrin: Congratulations and I hope that you and Shea are ready for the best roller coaster ride of all. I cannot wait to see the baby cast color blanks for this occasion. :biggrin:


----------



## grz5 (Dec 9, 2011)

CONGRATS!  Now you get to tell people if the baby is a boy or girl by casting a pink or blue blank


----------



## CSue (Dec 9, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> and you thought it was cool to see a creation come out of a resin mold!
> 
> congrats!


 
Yeah!  Congrats!


----------



## kenspens (Dec 9, 2011)

congratulations to you and your wife you both are truly going to experiance a great blessing one of lifes miracles! enjoy every moment and get a video recorder to capture the prescious moments they go by too fast!!
all the best to  all three of you!!
sincerely 
ken brown
kens pens and exotic eye candy


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations.  Get some sleep now.

Bit of advice:
At 8 months don't look at your wife and say "My god you went from a simple studio apartment to a full blown two story house in just 8 months!". DAMHIKT :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations!  And you thought pen turning was expensive!!!

John


----------



## Tom D (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathan!! and you thought naming your blanks was hard.


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 9, 2011)

Baby Blank Brooks. Has a nice ring to it.

Congratulations.

Lee


----------



## corian king (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats to you and yours!!!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations to you both:laugh:


Carl


----------



## BSea (Dec 9, 2011)

That is really great news!!:good:

Now for a reality check.  When I started college, my 1st semester tuition was $200.  My Daughters was $2000. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Better make some more blanks for the college fund.:befuddled:  And start getting your :sleepy::sleepy::sleepy: now, cuz you might need to bank a few nights for say about August & September.  What's that popular acronym?  I think it's DAMHIKT.

Oh, and what was the joke?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2011)

*yes sir*

Congratulations -- as a father of 6 and a grandfather of 7 I know how you are feeling right now. Great!!!!

I just looked and the school that was charging $60/semester in State tuition when I graduated from high school in 1955 now charges $3120. The $120/semester room AND board is now close to $4000.

Even worse I think...my daughters all went to SUNY Colleges for total cost of about $6500-$7000/year...the last graduated in 1993. This years cost is about $28,000. 4 times as much in less than 20 years.


BSea said:


> That is really great news!!:good:
> 
> Now for a reality check. When I started college, my 1st semester tuition was $200. My Daughters was $2000. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Better make some more blanks for the college fund.:befuddled: And start getting your :sleepy::sleepy::sleepy: now, cuz you might need to bank a few nights for say about August & September. What that popular acronym? I think it's DAMHIKT.
> 
> Oh, and what was the joke? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## desertrat (Dec 9, 2011)

This will be the greates adventure of your lives.
God Bless You Both

John H


----------



## mrburls (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathon. Best wishes to you and your wife. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PSU1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathan and Shea, this is fantastic news.  Enjoy the roller coaster ride.  Best wishes.

Tim


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 10, 2011)

Jonathan:  I wouldn't cast too many brown or yellow blanks for a while after birth!  They may not sell so well!     I've never had the pleasure of meeting you but congrats anyway.  Also, one other thing, if anyone accuses you, of this being caused by a "blank" they are "dead wrong"!  It wasn't a "blank"


----------



## williamcr (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations.  Having kids is the best thing I've done with my life and marrying a woman who has helped me to raise them right is the second best.


----------



## JRay8 (Dec 10, 2011)

Before this gets out of hand here do you know what causes that? Next thing you know you have two, three or even more never knowing the real cause. I ended up with four myself before I put two and two together...

Just kidding, thats great news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnU (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats !   Get all the sleep you can now. Lol.  All jokes aside,  that's awesome!  And one of the best things in the world.  They sure change your way of thinking and a lot of what you do. (in a good way).  Enjoy it all, they grow too fast.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 10, 2011)

*THANK YOU ALL!*

I can't begin to say Thank You enough to all of you for such a wonderful response!!! I know I'm in for many many sleepless nights but to me it'll be more than worth it! 

Oh, and we do already have names. Personally I'm hoping for twins, one of each sex so it'll all be said and done 

Boy: James Rush Brooks: James is the family name for both of our familys so we kept that tradition alive (Her Grandfather & Uncle and my Grandfather, Dad, & Older Brother are all a James). Rush was my grandfathers middle name. He's the one I got my first taste of woodworking from.

Girl: Elizabeth _____ Brooks: My wife's first name is Elizabeth so we're carrying that on. We aren't 100% on a middle name yet, but we're strongly leaning towards Ayden (I hope I spelled that right!). Yes we know it's from the boy's side of the baby name book, but so was my wifes!

Ok, now for the practical joke. We have 2 small dogs and we've always referred to them as our children. So we call my parents their grandparents. So they hear us calling them grandma and grandpa ALL the time so they're a bit accustomed to it. Well after our second + pregnancy test biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin this past Monday I realized a perfect way to tell my parents. I hopped on Ebay and bought "Worlds greatest grandpa & grandma" shirts for each of them. They FINALLY arrived Thursday so Shea wrapped them up in a Christmas theme and we took them over that night. We told them it's an early Christmas present and they opened them. My Dad got it in a few seconds (but knowing it was a joke didn't give it up to my Mom just yet). My Mom however....thought the tshirts were about the dogs! She was saying how nice they were and how fitting it was for the dogs. THEN she held it up over her body and said "I'm the worlds greatest....(eye's bulge, jaw drops) WHAT!?!?!?!? Wait....ARE YOU????.....OMG......Wait, WHAT!?!?!?!?" I SO wish I recorded it but I was so caught up I forgot. It was a perfect reaction and a perfect moment. They're super excited (their 1st grandchild) and are already talking about how badly they're going to spoil it. Shea's mother currently lives in TX and she has already called her relator and lit a fire under their butts to get their place sold faster!

Thank you all again for the congrats! We have a doctor appointment early Jan. and she said we'll be able to hear a heartbeat!!!! And trust me, as soon as we know the sex I'll do something special to let all of you know :wink::biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## wizard (Dec 10, 2011)

*Congratulations !!!*

*Jonathan,*


*CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU !!!!!!*


*Both of you are about to embark upon one of the most wondrous and magical experiences of your lives. Enjoy this time and what's to come!!*

*And then....they become teenagers and you start losing hair...*:wink:.

*Warm Regards,*
*Doc*​


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 10, 2011)

I propose you make a cigar pen for each of us on this thread with the appropriate label on it. I've heard it's been a good year for IT'S A BOY brand cigars.....


----------



## Florida Marine (Dec 10, 2011)

So this may already be somewhere in the thread...and I am too lazy to read all the congrats...

I guess you ain't "shootin blanks!"

get it?  It was funny in my head at least.

Welcome to the worlds of equal amounts grief and amazement...usually amazement that you don't kill them every day.


----------



## MSGMP (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarkD (Dec 10, 2011)

That IS great news! Congratulations to you and your wife.
You better hurry and get all those great pen ideas out of the day soon because you days of having "spare time" are about to end!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 10, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Thank you all again for the congrats! We have a doctor appointment early Jan. and she said we'll be able to hear a heartbeat!!!! And trust me, as soon as we know the sex I'll do something special to let all of you know :wink::biggrin:



:bananen_smilies008: Baby BLUE or Baby PINK blanks for all IAP members when he finds out!!!   resent:


----------



## jdmacdo (Dec 10, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to both of you.  Your life will never be the same and it will always be filled with joy.  We just recently had our 8th child and I wouldn't trade any one of them for more time in the shop.  The biggest problem I have now is which to bring out to 'help'...

Enjoy every moment, they pass in a blink of an eye...:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## glycerine (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, WOW!!  Congratulations!!

Be sure to keep your wife away from the resin fumes!!!!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats to both of you!
Eugene


----------



## JimB (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 10, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! I'm really happy for you guys!!!


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 10, 2011)

Man that is great news. Congradulations. Kiss you casting days goodbye for a while and trade it w/ Boo-Boo Diapers


----------



## Rick P (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome! I will never forget the first ultra sound and hearing my sons heart for the first time........nothing more pathetic than a big ole back woods boy with tears in his eyes!

Yes it will be tougher to do many of the things you enjoy for a while but the folks poking fun at you have forgoten how wonderful it is to hold your child and watch him grow! My son is the greatest blessing my life has ever seen and being his dad has been the most rewarding thing I have ever done.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!

  -Barry


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep, that's great Jonathon. Congratulations to you and Mom!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## gingerwood (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

I wish you two: 
a drama free pregnancy
a smooth delivery
and above all else a healthy baby at the end


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathan and Mrs.  Keep the Mrs. away from your casting fumes and enjoy what sleep you get for the next 7+ months because after that you won't get any for at least 4 months


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 10, 2011)

I can see it already, the kid mixing their strained peas, cheerios, milk, and apple sauce together and putting it in the freezer to see what it looks like as a blank. Congratulations.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations, that is the greatest joy a  man can know, They change our life in so many ways, it'amazing that something so tiny, can.  effect us so much, for so long...


----------



## brookswife803 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think my husband may be a bit excited about this... What do you think? Now I hear lots of references to this little one being a turner or casters but let's not forget that he/she has already been riding horses regularly and even went to a horse show last weekend and helped Mommy place 1st in the class. I think we are destined to have a child with many many talents and options.  Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. Jonathon and I are so excited!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations from a 10 time grandpa.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 12, 2011)

Jonathon,
Pamper your bride, she is going to present to you with the most precious gift you have ever received!! 

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 12, 2011)

Somehow I missed this.  Congratulations, for sure.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

